# anybody have PDF's of cannondale catalogs?



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

looking for pre 2000.... 1999 and older. i do have 95 and 88. and PDF's work the best!


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I would love to see the early ones, 84-86.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

agreed...


----------



## harzkristall (Jul 6, 2006)

*cannondale catalogs*

hi there,

there's a german website with quite a few vintage bike catalogs.
cannondale however they just have 1988 and 1995.
check it out:
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/cannondale.html


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks. I think that is what he has, exactly.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

correct.


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

broomhandle said:


> looking for pre 2000.... 1999 and older. i do have 95 and 88. and PDF's work the best!


I think I have a hard copy of a '94 in a stack of old magazines at home. I'll check tonight and if I do, I'll scan it for you.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

sweet! you can PM me or something...


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

Here are the mt bike specific pages for 1986 in jpg. If you want pdfs, I can email, but MTBR constrains the size to much to post here. I have a few newer catalogs, but nothing older. By the way, a 1985 SM500 was my first mt bike.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

sweet!! more more!! haha


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Niiice*



harzkristall said:


> hi there,
> 
> there's a german website with quite a few vintage bike catalogs.
> cannondale however they just have 1988 and 1995.
> ...


I had a '95 F700 Delta V (pg. 11 of the PDF) which was my first "serious" MTB and I liked that bike a lot. A friend is still thrashing it on a regular basis. I have that '95 catalog in the flesh. I just ran across it a few weeks ago. 1995 doesn't seem like it was very long ago but 11 years kinda is.


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

broomhandle said:


> sweet! you can PM me or something...


The catalog I thought was a '94 turned out to be a '99....I won't have time to scan it until this weekend.

When they're done I'll post them. If the files are too big I'll just emal them to you.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks. That is awesome. I always thought mine was an 85 SM500, but it looks like it is an 86 SM700. Same 26 24 setup, components and color scheme, at least until the State College guys bombed it with splatter.


----------



## midtnSS (Apr 26, 2004)

*Try Cannondale*

When I got my current Beast of the East frame I emailed Cannondale customer service with the serial number for info and they sent me the whole page out of the 97 Cannondale catalog in PDF, more than I asked for :thumbsup: for Cannondale. That will work for a specific bike if you need.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah, i emailed them about which i now know is a 93. but im looking to build a web site for everybody to find out info/what year...what it had etc....cannondale web site.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

here is how to date the older ones... pre 1993:

Cannondale serial # decoder ring: first two digits are the size, next 6 are date of manufacture, remainder are unit number.

For instance: SN#54021787121 indicates a 54 cm frame, built on February 17, 1987, #121.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the idea. I will do it and see what happens. A buddy of mine gave me an early 26 24 frame with the bmx brake mount (no canti posts), so I may build that one up as well. No forks, but maybe I can scrounge some up.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Isn't That Scheme Still In Place?*

If not it deffinately went longer than 1993. All the C-dales I've owned followed that.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

could be. my 93 had the newer SN scheme... and cannondale emailed and said they switched sometime around 93. beats me...


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I've got C'dale catalogs from 92 through 96 if anybody needs info from them. They would be tough to scan because they are all "odd sized". Some are like 12x12 square. 
Also, Cdale was notorious for changing the spec in mid-production, so don't trust the catalog to be 100% accurate as far as what came on the bike originally.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks GT, i sent you a PM.


----------



## eman2 (May 3, 2004)

I have 96, 97, 98, 99 (smaller seems like a preliminary copy), skip a few years and then I have 04 to current.

If there is something in particular you are interested in a could try to scan it.


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

broomhandle said:


> sweet!! more more!! haha


Here are some scans from the 99 catalog.

Enjoy...


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

broomhandle said:


> sweet!! more more!! haha


A couple more including your F900.


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

GT_guy said:


> I've got C'dale catalogs from 92 through 96 if anybody needs info from them. They would be tough to scan because they are all "odd sized". Some are like 12x12 square.
> Also, Cdale was notorious for changing the spec in mid-production, so don't trust the catalog to be 100% accurate as far as what came on the bike originally.


Could you scan/post any catalog info you have for a '94 Beast of the East?


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks! i sure will as soon as i get '94...haha


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

eman2,

i sent you a PM...


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

here are some catalogs that have been scanned!!! thanks to data!!!



1985 (5.9 MBs)



1986 (7.3 MBs)



1987 (5.8 MBs)



1988 (6.5 MBs)



1989 (8.8 MBs)



1991 (18.6 MBs)



1995 (11.7 MBs)

can anybody fill in the blanks?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Even thought I'm personally not interested in that my nose is up in the air as Cannondales are nothing but a Poor Man's Klein (0.5* ), would whoever scanned those catalogs have any objection to me contacting the folks at http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/ for putting the catalogs up there?

Just thought it would be best to ask first.

Penguin


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

uh.... and i have contacted him, and nothing.


----------



## ChrisWFO (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a 1990 Canondale Catalog, had a 91 but sold it on Ebay.


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> Even thought I'm personally not interested in that my nose is up in the air as Cannondales are nothing but a Poor Man's Klein (0.5* ), would whoever scanned those catalogs have any objection to me contacting the folks at http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/ for putting the catalogs up there?
> 
> Just thought it would be best to ask first.
> 
> Penguin


And I thought Klein's were a rich man's Cannondale...

I scanned the '99's that are posted above and sent the full size images to broomhandle for his website/collection (I'm not sure which). I'd be happy to send them to anyone else that wants them. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

broomhandle said:


> here are some catalogs that have been scanned!!! thanks to data!!!


Holy Geeze!!! I thought those were just thumbnails of the catalog covers at first.

Awesome work!


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

here is the PDF of 1999 for everybody. and these are for everybody not just me. 



1999 (9.3 MBs)


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

new addition is 1992 thanks to GT_Guy:



1992 (7.4 MBs)


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

still looking for cannondale catalog scans.

missing:

93
94
96
97 and 98...

if anybody has these i would love to get them....


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

well, thanks to all your help.

the site is now up and is work in progress. any thoughts let me know.

www.vintagecannondale.com

and i still need 90,93,96,97 and 98


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

Do you still need 1990? I'm pretty sure I still have my catalog around here somewhere. I wouldn't mind checking it out again to see the first MTB I ever bought (1990 SM-500).


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

i have 1980-2000, but missing 1990 right now. and need a better scan of 93.

http://vintagecannondale.com/catalog.html


----------

